# Gravelines Aire confusion!!!



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

On the 'campingcar-info' web site there is an Aire listed at rue du Pont de Pierre which seems ideal for my needs and is not far from junction 22 of the E40 (A16) on the web site there's even a 360 degree video which shows the entrance and a dozen or more MH's parked up on it.

However, when refering to 'All the Aires France' (2nd. edition) it shows the Rue du Pont de Pierre Aire as not allowing motothomes (See page 291) it even shows a picture of the entrance the same as the Campingcar web site but this time there are no motorhomes parked in it :? :? :?

So I'm a tad confused :? does the Rue du Pont de Pierre site allow overnight stops :?: Has anyone actually used it recently. I've done a search but didn't find anything relevant.

(Mod Note. Fixed the spelling of Graveline*s* in your title.

Not being pedantic, but if members want to look it up they may have problems.)


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi used aire in gravelines in oct, hard to find, was opposite river, no service point there tho, was off jct 24 like you describe, 
sorry if bit vague


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it is closed down for re-development as part of the main campsite.

The former Aire looks like being incorporated into the main site.

We stayed there last year and the barriers were being erected at that time. I suspect we were very lucky to get on before it was closed up altogether.

Dave


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

The Gravelines aire that I use (last used Sept 2009) is on Rue du Port. It is by the river. 

Take the D218 (Rue de Gravelines) from the main road (A16). Go right over the bridge and turn left at the crossroads. Follow road around (Rue des Islandais (D119), straight on at the roundabout and take first left into Rue du Port. 

If you want to walk into town, walk back to roundabout and head over the bridge (about 5-10 mins)

Tony


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys - looks like I'll go a bit further then, maybe to Hondschute (Sp?) 'cos I don't want to divert off the E40 and waste time looking for something that's not there :roll:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

See my blog
About half way down its even got gps coords


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

To clarify,

The 'aire de stationement' at Rue du port is still there and fine for overnight parking but has no facilities.

The 'aire de services san parking' at Rue Du Pont Pierre was outside the camping municipal, overnight parking outside the site wasn't allowed. Its now either closed for refurbishment or completely.

For the nearst motorhome service point, visit the campsite at 'Camping des Dunes, 'aires de service san parking' where there is a flot bleu just inside the entrance, its listed on campingcar infos under campsites.

pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi , we normally stay at this location alongside the small port adress is Rue de Port
just off Rue des Islandes. No services available.

Sat Nav N 50degrees 59 min19.121
E 2 deg 7.21.1794
I do not know if this is an official aire but there are always mh`s parked up.
Quiet location alongside fishing boats.

There seems to be two aires at Gravelines

google gravelines aire.

Make map as satelite and enlarge. Follow down the river until you get to rows of little boats

Hope this helps
Dave p


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't be confused! The aire at Rue du Port does exist, we stayed last November and reports on camping-car infos since then. It is however, an aire de stationment not an aire de services so parking/overnight stays only no water etc. (N50.98769;E2.12244). Nice situation opp. port, no charge and Graveline very nice town to wander round. A service point used to be available outside campsite on road into Gravelines but this is now, as far as I know, now closed hence possible confusion. For services either as mentioned Hondschoote (2€, token from Tourist Office but still maybe switched off for winter) or Calais (services free and more chance of water being switched on) Hope this helps.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, thanks all for input I am always amazed at the help I get on here  

OK so the Rue du Pont de Pierre is closed so scratch that off my list

The Rue de Port is still there, no facilities but that is OK for me.

If I want facilities go to the other one. But I don't.

So no longer confused, just a pity I bought the 2008 edition of the 'All the Aires' book which is clearly out of date on this particular town, oh well I guess I'll get some value out of it when we go to other parts of France  

So thanks agaim have to go now 'cos SWMBO wants to use the computer :roll: really will have to get myself a laptop :lol: Goodnight all


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We stayed at the Aire de Stationment on rue du port last May (2009), we went to the Aire service at rue du Pont de Pierre to dump, but only found a building site. The facility seemed to be under redevelopement,


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Losos it isn't out of date as such, the next edition is due in the Autumn I have just seen on their web site, I thought it was spring, I know it was being updated before Christmas as I sent in a load of pictures and new information by DVD to Meli and Chris for their next edition.

If you have what was called the 2nd edition, that is the current one.

I also buy before I go for our 2 month trip in September a copy of the campingcar-infos database - I find that invaluable for looking in the evening, and it can also be loaded onto a windows phone....which I also do...

Aires come and aires go, they close without you knowing, so no book is entirely up to date or can be. Trebes and a few others closed last winter when we were in France....hopefully some will open in the near vicinity as they were very useful on the Canal de Midi.

Carol


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

June last year Rue de Port

You should ideally park on the land side.
The fishermen park their cars on the waterside, sometimes get irate if space is taken up.
Only a rare occasion though

Dave p

click left mouse button on piccy for a clear enlargement


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> June last year Rue de Port
> 
> You should ideally park on the land side.
> The fishermen park their cars on the waterside, sometimes get irate if space is taken up.
> ...


I've also heard that the fishermen do not appreciate mh's parked along the riverside where they usually park themselves when they go off fishing, quite understandable. 
On the other hand we were offered free fish by one of them who obviously had a good day and caught more that he needed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > June last year Rue de Port
> ...


We witnessed motorhomes being blocked in by fisherman on our last visit. It shouldn't be a problem if you park away from the jetty acces points, more info about this >>here<<

>>CCI Gravelines Info<<

>>MHF Gravelines Info<<

Now that the Municipal aire is closed, if you need to service the van then there is a Euro-relais service point at Camping Des Dunes, €3 to use, payable at reception...

>>MHF Camping Des Dunes Info<<

>>CCI Camping Des Dunes Info<<

...and with the Gravelines aire getting ever popular, you could always park just up the road at the aire de stationement (no facilities) at Grand Fort Phillippe...

>>MHF Grand Fort Phillippe Info<<

Pete


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

I can confirm that the Aire shown on Dave P's photograph was still there in Feb this year, there is a notice board explaining where the service point is located (adjacent to a campsite on the other side of the village)

Your best bet on way home is to sleep here, then if you need to dump waste, use the service point at Auchen in Calais whilst filling up with cheap diesel/vino


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

we always park on river side there are markings on road as to where you cannot park with a motorhome no problem at the end near the round about.

can be a bit crowded on market day (friday) with cars.

joe


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have stayed overnight in Gravelines a few times but parked in the large car park just before Camping des Dunes. It is in a housing estate but just one road back from the beach and seemed quiet enough. There is now a public wc there but no water tap or drain. There have always been a couple of other motorhomes parked there and we weren't aware of the official aire on the quayside until last year.

Just a suggestion if the aire is full.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have stayed overnight in Gravelines a few times but parked in the large car park just before Camping des Dunes. It is in a housing estate but just one road back from the beach and seemed quiet enough. There is now a public wc there but no water tap or drain. There have always been a couple of other motorhomes parked there and we weren't aware of the official aire on the quayside until last year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder Steve, forgot about that one, it tends to get overlooked for the one by the marina nowadays but still a good quiet stoppover and close to the service point at Camping Les Dunes if req'd...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1872

Pete


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at Gravelines on Sunday, we had early ferry on Monday am and didn't fancy the Calais Aire, but, despite the sat nav co-ordinates we did not find the Aire oops.
Had stayed the previous night in Honschoote (please correct my spelling book in van) facilities were working these are about 100 M from the parking area. We had intended staying there on the Sunday too after a lie in and a leisurelt day in the town.
Unfortunately we had chosen the weekend of a what appeared to be a marathon race :roll: :lol: 
Got away just before the road was closed. Pity as the town is lovely and we had been looking forward to a doing a bit more exploring.
Sue


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we stayed at Gravelines last night as we had the trailer we parked on the river side with one other van, there was another 5 vans spread about around the marina but there are no signs saying you could or not park  but the aires book we have is 2007 and its in it and marked on the map at Gravelines and no services but a good nights sleep.  Bob.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

*Thanks again for all the input and thanks Dave for the photo*. It's the marina for me then (Rue de Port)

I just got a bit mudled what with the municipal one being closed and I couldn't see any mention of the Fort Phillips one.

Yes these printed books are always going to be a little out of date, I noticed the CC one that came with a MMM recently also had a few minor errors.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Losos

the markings are on the road like a yellow line with no camping car or something similar in writing.

joe


----------

